# Started Low FODMAP last week...



## whyworryac (Oct 7, 2015)

I can't tell if I'm doing it perfectly yet. There are so many nuances and rules, and so much conflicting information. I have a few sheets of paper from my GI doc that lists things - and then I'm also supplementing with information I find online regarding recipes. I'm struggling to find a safe yogurt but that's not important. I've been on the diet 7 days and have noticed that bloating has gone down. I've been able to go to the bathroom almost daily (I'm usually dealing with constipation) and my stools are very soft. Sometimes they're narrower, sometimes not. I'm still noticing some abdominal discomfort / pain happening and can't tell if FODMAP will help with that. Trying to give it more time. Is 2-3 weeks longer than normal for things to normalize in the body? I plan to do Elimination for up to 6 weeks, maybe 8.


----------



## 2bnormal (Feb 20, 2015)

Welcome to the "Low FODMAP" journey. 

There is a lot of conflicting information out there! You have to be very careful with online recipes too, even in a "Low FODMAP" recipe, there may be questionable ingredients.

Monash University is a good place to start for resources; there are apps for your phone (may have to pay) as well as other resources: http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/

Monash University also has a blog with recipes, new research, etc.: http://fodmapmonash.blogspot.com/

I can't recall the other websites I used for recipes and reliable information, but if I think of them, I will come back and post.  My staple foods were bananas, blueberries, oatmeal, rice, eggs, chicken, potatoes, zucchini and carrots.

Oh! Speaking of carrots...one of my staple low FODMAP recipes to make (especially when I had company and wanted to be able to eat something) was carrot souffle. It sounds sort of different, but it really is quite good! I can't find the exact recipe I used right now, but this one is really close: http://www.thecookingjar.com/carrot-souffle/ To make it Low FODMAP friendly, I substituted the margarine for coconut oil and greased the pan with coconut oil. I also decreased or increased sugar to taste (usually don't need as much as the recipe calls for) and sprinkled cinnamon on top. This recipe can easily double or triple. It puffs up as it bakes, but will deflate as it cools. It reheats pretty well in the microwave too.

My grocery store carries coconut milk and almond milk yogurt; I'm not sure on all the ingredients, but if you have those accessible, it would be worth looking at the label. The list i used included Greek yogurt as a lactose free option (less than one gram of sugar). So if you can tolerate dairy, that may be an option as well.

It has been over year since I did the elimination diet, but I'm thinking I did it for 6 weeks, which seemed like a good amount of time. It does take awhile for your body to adjust; after 2-3 weeks, I did notice a difference, but it took the full time to really feel better. Maybe just play it by ear...if you don't feel completely better at the end of 6, maybe hold on a week or two longer? It is really hard to know if the low FODMAP diet will help 100% with your abdominal pain. Your doctor may be able to help you discern whether it is diet related or something else.

Along with the FODMAP diet, I learned that the following made a difference:

small portions regardless of whether it is a "safe" food or not (I eat 5-6 small "meals")

not eating 2 hours before bedtime

at least 6-8 cups of water

No caffeine (Caffeine tears my stomach up horribly)

Best of luck with the diet!


----------



## SusanMcGee (Mar 15, 2016)

It could be a number of things. It would help to know what you're eating and HOW you're eating. Apples have a lot of fructose so they aren't recommended for people with IBS and other digestive disorders, which you may have. You could also have fructose intolerance. In addition, if you eat fast it could cause you to inhale excess air which leads to bloating.

Does it go away after a bowel movement? Or shortly after eating? Or does it last the whole day? If it goes away, it could just be due to excess gas. You may have to eliminate foods from your diet for a few weeks to find the cause. Or you may need to start taking digestive enzymes.

Your best bet is to see a doctor if it's really bothersome. I have the same problem with bloating (I have IBS) and I'm on the low FODMAP diet which eliminates a lot of problem causing foods. I've also gone Paleo this week which seems to help, but I avoid high fiber fruits and veggies and stick to more mild ones.


----------

